# Shadow Speedway Complete...Thanks Hobbytalkers!



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Howdy all!

Hey just though I'd throw a post up here. My track is done!

I mean...not "done" done. Still lots off odds and ends to do, and lots of scenic stuff to go up. But the track itself is up, secured, functional and race ready. I'm so excited.

Some of you know I had quad bypass surgery back in late July, and this project has been the only thing keeping me sane during my recovery. (Thinking of Bubba123 :thumbsup Its kind of poetic that I can say its done today, when I am cleared to go back to work on Monday. How's that for timing?

Anyway, just wanted to send a shout out to the board guys as a group, and a few in particular, (Hornet, Rbrunne, AFXtoo....you guys know why.) Without the tips, advice and conversations I've had here, I wouldn't have been able to do this myself. Remember that before I embarked on this, I didn't know one end of a wire stripper from the other.

So now, in another interesting bit of timing, my home speedway is having their last race of the season tonight, so thats it for the 1:1 season. Now it's on to the little cars!

*Thanks guys!! :thumbsup: *

I know I already posted photos...but dammit I'm putting up some more!

The track as a whole. Little bare right now, but there will be a full blown infield pit area on the end closest to us in the 1st pic, grandstands, a pit road along the frontstretch, and billboards all around the outside, plus some trees and such. Only thing I wasn't quite happy with is the color of green I selected for the base. It looked great on a card, but looks a little cartoony on plywood...might just buy some grass mat. 

(Oh and that 1 x 4 along the front is just temporary untill I get some stuff nice enough to go all the way around the table.)

Photos below. Some American muscle doing some laps. You'll notice I opted for guardrail instead of berms. Just a preference of mine really...makes it look more "bullring" like. Also, we do lane rotation...so everyone gets a chance to lean on the rail, and there's three other lanes to fishtail thru.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Shadowracer!!! Congrats on multiple levels!! Getting the track done, and getting clearance to head back to work. Don't sweat the grass. Once you're sure of the track being a winner, you can always go the Woodland Scenics ground cover over either more latex or watered down white glue... Or you can just repaint. The good thing is you're good to go on both!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow,that looks good Trevor.

Glad to hear you're back on track for work,:thumbsup:

You sure you couldn't buy the doc off for another month or 2,he he he:wave:

Tell him you just got done track building,now you need time to break it in,lol:thumbsup::wave:

Rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

lol @ Hornet. I'll talk to the doc...but actually I'm ready to go back to work. Its been a great little obsession, but I need to get back into the real world too. 

Still lots of time for turning laps!


----------

